# Poplar / Gelder Estate, Huddersfield, Feb 08



## cinestep (Feb 24, 2008)

Only a few miles from Wainhouse Terrace (see another residential thread) is this estate of 60 homes

On 8th August 1911 the Housing and Town Planning committee of Huddersfield Corporation gave the approval for the construction of the first two blocks of 20 tenement flats of a planned 4 block development of much needed two storey workmen’s housing on the site of the old Moldgreen gas works off Poplar Street, Moldgreen.

All four blocks are in coursed York stone. The tenement blocks have cantilevered concrete deck access on the first floor with small cantilevered concrete balconies. Every flat had windows on each side, a WC and a 1st floor flats had balconies.

The development was designed by the borough engineer, Kenneth Findlater Campbell.

The rents for the tenements were set at 3s 9d for the upper deck and 3s 6d for the lower. Priority tenancies were to be offered to the area’s cellar dwellers. Under new byelaws the corporation then closed cellar dwellings as they became empty.

There is a current planning application seeing total redevelopemt of the estate. See http://www.kirklees.gov.uk/business/planning/Details.asp?id=2007/93687 and http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/loca...-up-plan-to-demolish-60-homes-86081-20327278/






























Note the approaching stone throwing but camaera shy chavs:














On 14 December 1914 Block 1, the 6 houses to Wakefield Road were named ‘Belgian Terrace’, in either solidarity with the invaded country or commemoration of the recent battles. Blocks 2 and 3 forming the cul de sac of the extended Poplar road were called Gelder Terrace, presumably after the late Moldgreen man George Gelder (1819-1899), public health reformer, preacher and textile merchant, described as “The Grand Old Methodist of Huddersfield”. Block 4 of 22 tenements facing Poplar Road is often known as Poplar Terrace.

The flats feature in Workers’ Housing in West Yorkshire 1750-1920 (by Lucy Caffyn with the Royal Commission on the Historical Monuments of England and West Yorkshire Metropolitan County Council) HMSO 1986. p142-3, pl. 169.

There was a vile murder at No 17 Gelder Terrace in 1983. The details of on of the convicted men's appeal are at http://www.ccrc.gov.uk/CCRC_Uploads/HAYES_DENNIS_FRANCIS_-_1_8_02.DOC Don't go there unless you have the stomach for the horror.


----------



## King Al (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool find cinestep, Real ghost town feel


----------



## smileysal (Feb 25, 2008)

I do like these, they look great.  Shame about the stone throwing chavs tho


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

Really enjoyed seeing your pics, Cinestep. Very interesting history too. Good report.

Cheers


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice find! Good commentary too BTW, you've done your homework! 
Take it they were all locked up tight?


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 27, 2008)

Reminds me of Salford! (aka the ghetto!)


----------



## strange (Mar 12, 2008)

just read up on the murder. nasty stuff they should have got longer than 17 years that was just plain evil! nice find tho i love places like this


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice find - bloody chavs get everywhere don't they! Looks quite a modern site.


----------



## Jetbrown (Aug 31, 2008)

A couple of the steel door covers are off now, but its a dodgy area to play in.
Would expect a few alchies or druggies to be dossing there!


----------

